# How do you know which 3 bedroom to take at Star Island, Orlando?



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Someone was saying that all three bedrooms weren't alike, that some have more actual beds than others.  Does anyone know which resort code would guarantee three bedrooms with three actual beds and not just a sleep sofa in one bedroom?


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Sep 17, 2010)

Went in June. Loved it..Own in Unit 12.  Did not know they had different types of rooms so I will watch this post.  I have two units.  One room has a King Bed, one room has two double beds, the small kitchen has a pull out sofa and the livingroom has a pull out sofa.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 17, 2010)

The floor plan I saw online had a sofa sleeper in one bedroom.  That's okay for young people, but for adults, it's not so great.  Most sofa sleepers are not comfortable enough for adults.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 17, 2010)

I just booked there for next March.  i believe RCI calls them two bedroom and II calls them three bedroom.  It is like a Wyndham lock out unit, two bedrooms and two living areas and two bathrooms.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 18, 2010)

Cindy

Its been a quite a while but this is how I remember it.
The first bldgs built at Star Island (Star Island I and II) included non lockout true 3 bedroom units.  I believe these were the 3 story buildings very close to the clubhouse and south of it and possibly some of the 3 story ones to the west of the clubhouse right around the lake but can't remember)
The units developed by Vacation Break at Star Island and later on were the 2 bedroom plus den with sleeper sofa lockout type units that have a full kitchen in the side B and a mini kitchenete in the den in side A (the smaller side).  Some of the VBR developed units were the smaller 3 story buildings (earlier ones) with the 6 story buildings being built later on (by VBR or whoever).  As far as I know all the 6 story bldgs are the 2 bedroom plus den lockout type and were built later on  (after they stopped building the 3 story bldgs).

The difference between the true 3 bedroom and 2 bedroom plus den is that the third bedroom in the true 3 bedroom has an actual bed (a queen?) where as the lockout has a sleeper sofa and mini kitchenete.  Plus the lockout has a lockout door given you some more flexibility even when using both A&B sides.

I think the true 3 bedroom units are under the STR code but you would need to verify this with the resort as I'm not sure if they continued to use VBR for all further units or switched back to STR (possibly phase III and on ????)

True 3 bedroom non lockout units





2 bedroom plus den with sleeper sofa lockout units






Greg


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help.  The 3 bedroom in the floorplan above, with the beds for up to 8 people (actual beds and not sleeper sofas) would be perfect.  Unfortunately, I am going to have to call the resort to verify that we will get 3 bedrooms with beds before booking anything.  II is absolutely no help at all.  

Wyndham definitely has some 3 bedroom units with the beds, because we saw one of those 3 bedrooms.  The unit we saw had a king bed and two fulls and maybe another king bed in a third bedroom, although I don't remember as well as I should.  

This is an exchange, so there are many unknowns to this.


----------



## dmbrand (Sep 20, 2010)

Cindy,
This was our exchange experience with Star Island.  We were initially confirmed into unit 3926, under the STR code and listed as a 3bedroom; this unit was sitting in II's online inventory.  After reading through prior posts, I determined that this was in a building next to the pool, had recently been refurbished, and was part of the original resort.  I thought that maybe this was a fixed week, and we would actually get this unit.

When we checked in, we were given a unit in one of the towers; I believe the unit number was 1963(building 19, 6th floor).  It worked fine for us.  I'm posting this because, I believe that it will be difficult to guarantee a specific room configuration, if you are only an exchanger.  

Our three bedroom(2bds/den) had two sofabeds; so there was actual sleeping space for 10 bodies.  Not sure I'd put two adults each sofabed, though. Kids...yes.


----------

